# Thinking of trying Plastisol for the first time



## Sports4Less (Jun 15, 2009)

I have been doing vinyl transfers for almost 2 years and then bought a versacamm vp540 so I can do my own shirts instead of screening since I have consistently had problems subbing work out. The problem I have is that I don't have the time to weed and mask large orders so I do sub them out. I just found out by reading this forum about plastisol and it seems like it might be a good solution for me. How much should it cost on average to do a 2 color softball jersey? It would mostly be a name with a tail. My other question is how hard is it to do? How long do you typically press them for? I have been pretty happy with the quality of the thinner printable vinyls so far, but this seems cheaper and faster.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Marsha,

The very best way to work out pricing is to review a few of the suppliers and then contact the ones that interest you for a specific price quote on your design.

The pricing structure can vary. Here are a few good threads regarding the suppliers, and will help you find alot more direction about how to proceed with getting price quotes:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t4095.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13454.html

Look for things like quantity pricing, ganging more than one plastisol on to each sheet, charges for colors. You'll pick up that and alot more from the above threads. They are very good. 

Plastisols apply quickly, within seconds. Much faster than inkjet transfer papers. That and the no weeding is a huge draw/bonus. Good luck, I hope they work out for you.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Sports4Less said:


> How much should it cost on average to do a 2 color softball jersey?


My google spreadsheet, stickied at the top of the forum, lists the vendors who have pricing online.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

wormil said:


> My google spreadsheet, stickied at the top of the forum, lists the vendors who have pricing online.


Marsha, Wormil/Rick's thread is the first one in my post. 

_PS: Thanks again for that thread, Rick. I've been linking to it since you've written it._


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

Just did my first set of transfers and they turned out great. I had 1 blemish out of 144. It was pretty easy and went pretty quick. It you do vinyl you will have no real problems with transfers, just do a test or two to make sure your settings are right and go for it!
Good Luck and I also received most of my info from forementioned posts which were very helpful...! Also try some samples most of the companies offer a sample package with price lists and all that fun stuff.


----------



## Sports4Less (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks to all, I will definitely try it on my next larger job.


----------

